# My dog ate a chicken satay stick!



## Jodie Russell (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi guys, so last night my 13 year old border terrier Bruce ate a chicken satay stick, I stupidly gave him it thinking he would bite off the chicken and he swallowed the whole thing! The sharp end was covered by the chicken and the other end was blunt, but I am worried sick. Phoned the E-vet and they said he should be seen but I know form experience vets can often assume the worst for dogs. Because of the age of Bruce and the fact he has a heart murmur we wouldn't take him to undergo an operation as most likely it could end up worse for him. He is my pride and joy and I am so worried. So far he seems fine, eating and pooping as normal but no sign of anything in his poo. Immediately after he ate the stick I fed him a piece of white bread to try and help digest the stick. Is there anything else I can do and does anyone have any re-assurance for me from similar situations ? 

Love a very worried owner x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not just sure what a satay stick is.

Was the chicken raw or cooked?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I would personally take the advice of the vet and take him in. The stick isn’t going to dissolve and could perforate his insides. I hope that he is ok.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Any sign of vomiting, inability to poop or lethargy, I would consider an emergency at this point.

Otherwise, I would stay close to him through the night and let your Vet see him tomorrow.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

He really needs to be seen and I'd go sooner rather than later. If he's going to need surgery (which seems very likely if he's swallowed it whole) then it's far better to have it done before there's an issue rather than when it becomes an emergency.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I too would get him checked and possibly x-rayed.

The stick won’t just dissolve - it has to negotiate the turns and twists of the intestines and could perforate them which would be very serious.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Please take him in ASAP.
It's not going to get digested or break down enough to be safe. If he tries to regurgitate it, it could likely do damage anywhere on the way back up, as well as the same thing happening if it tries to go out the other way.

My fox terrier ate a wooden skewer five years ago. 
Granted a bit bigger than a satay stick, but after being fobbed off by the vets (who should have wanted him seen, like yours) it pieced right through his abdomen and honestly it's pretty much a miracle that was the only damage it did.

Its absolutely not a wait and see situation.
Please take him in.

*Potentially upsetting photo below*
******


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I too would get him checked and possibly x-rayed.
> 
> The stick won't just dissolve - it has to negotiate the turns and twists of the intestines and could perforate them which would be very serious.


Does wood show up on x-rays? 
Definitely a vet check, though.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rafa said:


> I'm not just sure what a satay stick is


Like a big toothpick.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

The problem is it might not try and pass through immediately and then it could pierce his stomach or intestines at any time. Are you sure he swallowed it whole and did not chew it up. I am sure you are berating yourself but I do wonder what made you think he would pick the chicken off it. Not quite sure what the vet will do as surgery is a bit dramatic if it was not going to cause a problem and would it show on an xray so they could pinpoint where to operate. I would not leave it though, go to the vet today and discuss it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rafa said:


> I'm not just sure what a satay stick is.
> 
> Was the chicken raw or cooked?


Chicken satay is yummy. It comes on a stick like a kebab.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Does wood show up on x-rays?
> Definitely a vet check, though.


Not reliably, I believe but knowing exactly the shape and area might help to spot it. Ultrasound might show it up?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, I see.

I mistakenly thought the dog had eaten a cooked chicken bone. Didn't realise it was wood.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@Jodie Russell 
Is your little dog okay?


----------



## Katherine Mcloughlin (10 mo ago)

BlueJay said:


> Please take him in ASAP.
> It's not going to get digested or break down enough to be safe. If he tries to regurgitate it, it could likely do damage anywhere on the way back up, as well as the same thing happening if it tries to go out the other way.
> 
> My fox terrier ate a wooden skewer five years ago.
> ...


I've just had to take my doggie to the emergency vets as a satay stick had come out of her ribs such a shock. She's been poorly for a few weeks but not majorly, just thought it was old age and a cyst. Woke up this morning to a burst cyst and satay stick poking out. She's currently at the emergency vets and I'm awaiting a call to find out what our options are. She's 14 and not insured so I'm very worried about the damage it's done. The vets were shocked at how stable she was so I have everything crossed. I'm still feeling sick from shock


----------

